# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Aaro R - Paikallisliikennekuvasto

## Aaro R

Joo, elikkä olen tuossa noin vuoden nyt valokuvaillut busseja. Olisi siis jo aika saada vähän kuvia näytille. Toistaiseksi kuvat ovat jaettu kahteen kansioon (vuosiluvun perusteella), mutta tähän tulee muutos kun saan nyt jonkun tolkun tähän touhuun ensin :Very Happy: . Toistaiseksi, kaikki kuvat ovat Tampereen seudulta.

Kommenttia saa laittaa.
Itse kuvatukset löytyvätkin sitten täältä: http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/

----------


## Aaro R

Parin tunnin tahkoamisen jälkeen, tuo sivun rakenne alkaa olla jo selkeämpi ja tämän vuoden kuvat ovat jaoteltu liikennöitsijän mukaan. Loputkin ottamani kuvat tältä vuodelta sain sinne lisättyä. Mukaan on lisätty myös "Sekalaiset" kansio, josta löytyy muita bussiaiheisia kuvia, yms. Edellisvuoden kansio sai myös täydennystä "huoltotöiden" myötä. En kuitenkaan sinne viitsinyt tehdä alikansioita, johtuen kuvien vähäisestä määrästä.

2010: http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat%202010/
2011: http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2011/

----------


## Aaro R

Kesäkuu siis käytiin, ja viimeiset kuvat kuluvalta aikataulukaudelta otettaneen seuraavan parin päivän aikana. Toukokuun loppupuolen "spurtin" ansiosta, kyseisen kuukauden kuvasaldo oli lopulta 68 kuvaa. Mukaan mahtui vielä pari kuvaa TKL:n Y-linjoista (29.5), sekä koululaislinja K5:stä (30.5). Kuluva kuu lähti siis käyntiin kuvien osalta jo aamuseitsemän jälkeen, 8 kuvan voimin. Kuvastossa on mukana nyt myös muitakin kuin paikallisliikenteen busseja.

Kesäkuu: http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2011/Kes%E4kuu/

----------


## bussifriikki

kelpo kuvia touko- ja kesäkuun kansoissa!

----------


## Aaro R

Pienen hiljaiselon jälkeen, muutama kuvakin on tullut otettua. Kesäkuun kansio sai vähän täydennystä, ja nyt myös Heinäkuu sai oman kansionsa. Toistaiseksi Heinäkuun kansiossa on vain muutama kuva, mutta suunnitteilla olisi kuvausreissu Pirkkalaan, kunhan helteiset kelit palaavat.

Heinäkuu: http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat%202011/Hein%E4kuu/

----------


## 034

Näin tamperetta tuntematta täytyy sanoa että hyvin on kuvattu. Eli näkee minkälaista paikalliskalustoa on Tampereen suunnalla. ko. paikkakuntaa en tunne ollenkaan.

----------


## Aaro R

Heinäkuun kuvat ovat nyt paketissa (26 kuvaa). Mukaan mahtui muutamia kuvia vanhemmastakin kalustosta, jota on vuosi vuodelta entistäkin vaikeampi nähdä näin kesällä. Elokuun osalta, hommat lähtevät kunnolla käyntiin talviaikataulukauden alkaessa (8.8).

Heinäkuu: http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2011/Hein%E4kuu/

----------


## Aaro R

No niin, talviaikataulujen astuttua voimaan, on kamera laulanut 61 kuvan edestä. Myös "uusi" TKL #7 löytyy kuvien joukosta.

Elokuu:
http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2011/Elokuu/

----------


## Aaro R

Taas ollaan takaisin kuvioissa. Syyskuun kansio on nyt saatu päätökseen. Mukaan mahtuu myös pimeällä otettuja kuvia, sekä syksyn värit pääsevät oikeuksiinsa parissa kuvassa. Linja 5 (Hervantakeskus - Vuores) mahtuu myös mukaan. Sen verran on ollut muuta ohjelmaa, että kuvien määrä on jäänyt Elokuun "huippukaudesta" selvästi. Seuraavat kuvat tulevat sitten taas ajallaan, mutta tulevatpahan kuitenkin...

Syyskuu: http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2011/Syyskuu/
Lokakuu: http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2011/Lokakuu/

----------


## Aaro R

Marraskuu käyntiin. Lokakuun kansioon lisäsin 2 kuvaa uudesta TKL #4:stä (linjalla 28). Ikävä kyllä, tulevaisuudessa on viivettä tiedossa, ainakin kuvien päivittämisen osalta, sillä tietokoneeni virtalähde otti ja sanoi sopimuksensa irti. Oli virtaa tai ei, Marraskuun kansiosta löytyy toistaiseksi 8 kuvaa. Katsellaan josko piakkoin saataisi vähän lunta maahan, niin kuvaaminenkin olisi hieman kiinnostavampaa tämän viime aikaisen harmauden sijasta.

Marraskuu: http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2011/Marraskuu/

----------


## Aaro R

Ketjun päivitykset ovat olleet vähän kortilla viime aikoina, vaikka itse kuvasivustoa olenkin päivitellyt normaalisti. Lisäsin myös Videot-kansion Vuodelle 2012, sinnekin olisi itsellä heittää yksi klippi. On päästävä melko ripeän nettiyhteyden ääreen ennekuin voin uploadata videon, sillä kyseessä on lähes 10 minuutin pituinen HD klippi, mutta kyllä se sieltä ennen pitkää tulee nähtäville.

Vuoden ensimmäinen satsi:

Tammikuu: http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat%202012/Tammikuu/

----------


## Palomaa

Hyvin kuvattuja, Aaro.  :Smile:

----------


## Aaro R

Helmikuun kuvasto olisi sitten valmis. Vuoden 2011 kuvat tullaan pian siirtämään yhteen kansioon, turhan kansioviidakkoseikkailun välttämiseksi.

Helmikuu:
http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2012/Helmikuu/

----------


## Aaro R

Maaliskuun satsi on nyt saatu kasaan. Onneksi loman ansiosta aikaa kuvaamiseen jäi tavallista enemmän. Sisäkuviakin sain napsittua jonkin verran. Muunmuassa, TKL #99, #407, jne.. Poikkesin myös Pirkkalassa filmailemassa, ja sieltäkin jäi siis jotakin käteen.

Maaliskuu: http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2012/Maaliskuu/

----------


## Aaro R

Kuten jo aikaisemmin lupailin, vuoden 2011 kuvat on nyt siirretty yhteen kansioon, ja huonolaatuisimmat kuvat siivottu pois. Sitten itse asiaan, eli Huhtikuu olisi nyt sitten hoidettu pois. Sekä vihdosta viimein sain aikaiseksi uploadata ensimmäisen videon.

*Huhtikuu:* http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2012/Huhtikuu/
*Video:* http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Videot/...+17.4.2012.wmv

----------


## Aaro R

Toukokuu taputeltu. Aikasmoinen pino kuvia tuli tällä kertaa. Sainpa hetkeksi käyttöön hieman paremman kameran, ja silläkin tuli kuvailtua hetki Hervannassa. Järkkärikuvat ovat siis erillisessä kansiossa.

*Toukokuu:*http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat%202012/Toukokuu/

*Järkkärikuvat:*http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2...rkk%E4rikuvat/

----------


## Aaro R

Joopa, Kesäkuu on sitten paketissa, 51 kuvaa tuli räpsittyä, sekä vuoden toinen keikka Pirkkalaan. Jokunen Y-linjakin mahtuu mukaan juhannuksen tienoilta.

Kesäkuu: http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2012/Kes%C3%A4kuu/

----------


## Aaro R

Heinäkuun osalta voitaneen pistaa pillit pussiin, koska todennäköisesti pari seuraavaa päivää menee ukkosia seuraillessa. Ehdinpä poiketa myös Muroleessa kuvaamassa sekä pakolliset kuvat Asuntomessuilta.

Heinäkuu: http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2012/Hein%C3%A4kuu/

----------


## Aaro R

Elokuun kuvat räpsittiin jo ajat sitten, mutta kiireiden yms takia päivitys hieman venähti.

*Elokuu:* http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2012/Elokuu/

----------


## Aaro R

Noh, noin kolmekymmenen kuvan voimin voidaan Syyskuu pistää pakettiin. Muutama kelpo havaintokin seutuliikenteen puolelta.

*Syyskuu:* http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2012/Syyskuu/

----------


## Aaro R

Jeps, Lokakuun osalta voitaneen kuvatukset kasata kokoon. Mukana taas muutama Canon EOS 1100D:llä räpsitty kuva.

Lokakuu: http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2012/Lokakuu/

----------


## Aaro R

Männäkuun vähäinen saldo löytyy täältä:

*Marraskuu:* http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2012/Marraskuu/

Lunta on tuprutellut sen verran reippaasti, että kuvausmotivaatio syttyi hieman paremmin
kuin edelliskuussa, joten:

*Joulukuu:* http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2012/Joulukuu/

----------


## Aaro R

Noniin. Sen verran kiireitä sun muita pitänyt, etten täältä käsin ole kuvia ehtinyt linkitellä. Tammikuun kuvista osan ehdin räpsiä uudella kameralla.

*Tammikuu 13*: http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2013/Tammikuu/

Kuluvan kuun kuvitelmat:
*Helmikuu 13:* http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2013/Helmikuu/

----------


## Aaro R

Joo, taas laiskuus painanut päälle sen verran ettei kuvastoa ihan heti jaksanut päivitellä. Helmikuun loput kuvat ovat nyt nähtävillä, kuten myös kuluvan kuun kuvat, joihin mahtuu otoksia vuotuiselta kevätkeikalta Pirkkalasta. Linkki tuohon Helmikuun kansioon löytyneekin jo edellisestä viestistä.

*Maaliskuu 13*: http://paikkurit.1g.fi/#/kuvat/Kuvat+2013/Maaliskuu+13/

----------


## Aaro R

Puolen kuun koittaessa, vähän Y99 kuvitelmia Hakametsän jäähallilta SM-liigan 3.finaalin tiimoilta. Kuvastoa täydennellään tuttuun tapaan viimeistään ensi kuun alusta. Siihen mennessä koitetaan kuvata nuo TKL:n uutukaiset #18-20.

*Huhtikuu:* http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2013/Huhtikuu/

----------


## Aaro R

Päivittelyt jääneet taas vähän taka-alalle, vaikka kuvailtua on tullut. Joka tapauksessa Huhtikuun kuvasto on nyt valmis ja Toukokuun kansion antia voi tarkastella alla olevasta linkistä.

*Toukokuu 13:* http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2013/Toukokuu+13/

----------


## Aaro R

Kesäkuun kuvastokin on nyt auki. Kesäkauden ensimmäiset kuvat ovat siis nähtävillä.

*Kesäkuu:* http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2...s%C3%A4kuu+13/

----------


## Aaro R

Heinäkuun osalta jokunen kuvatuskin on jo saatavilla. Kuvia mm. linjan 13 reitiltä Ylöjärveltä.

*Heinäkuu:*  http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2...n%C3%A4kuu+13/

----------


## Aaro R

Toviin ei ole tätä ketjua tullut taas päiviteltyä, mutta kuvia on saatavilla normaaliin tapaan vaikken aina ketjua päivitäkään. TKL #25-28 löytyvätkin jo kuvastosta heti kuun alkajaisiksi.

*Lokakuu 13*: http://paikkurit.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvat+2013/Lokakuu+13/

----------

